# Printable Brochure about Feral Cats



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I keep thinking I posted this before but for the life of me I can't find the msg :roll: I'm sure it's there; anyways the site has a printable brochure (figuring out how to fold it is up to you :wink: ..but you don't have to)
Nice to pass along to others
http://www.theanimalspirit.com/feralcatnetwork.html


----------

